# créer un effet façon pub ipod



## dvd (22 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
je viens vers vous car je souhaite recréer l'effet ipod "trainée de lumière". pour ceux qui savent pas ca ressemble à ca:






j'avais lu un tutoriel photo qui permettait de le refaire, mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.
si cela est possible par voie logicielle merci de m'aider.


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2007)

Portfolio n'est pas le bon forum pour toi, je transfère !


----------



## adagio_72 (28 Décembre 2007)

Transféré, mais ou, cela m'interesse....
Merci


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

_c'est déjà transféré&#8230; regarde en haut : forum Photo
_


----------



## dvd (29 Décembre 2007)

cette technique photographique s'appelle le light painting
à voir plus en détails ici: http://www.virusphoto.com/820-faire-du-light-painting.html


----------

